# Funny Video on NHL Awards Show



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, this was to funny! The paintings were very funny.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hah ah aha haa


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL....We Rock !!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

that was great [email protected]!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, that was really funny....wonder if Bobby Lou was doing the same thing to Ryan Kesler??


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

hilarious!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! Good one!


----------

